# Homeopathic Kits



## MidnightSun

I have today been given a Helios Homeopathy Kit for Childbirth.

I am very much into alternative therapies, but homeopathy isn't something I have ever really looked into.

My friend told me that two of the tubes in the kit; Cauloph 200c and also Gelsemium 200c can induce labour - is this true?

And are the MW's going to be happy with me taking certain pills in labour? It doesn't say in the kit how often I can take things in childbirth either...

Can you tell I am a little confused.... :wacko:


----------



## Mervs Mum

If you read the booklet it tells you how homeopathy works. You match the current symptom to the remedy.

Why do you want to induce labour? There are remedies that may aid it but they shouldn't be taken unless there is a real need to. 

I have a helios kit and I've used it more on myself at births than on clients!! :lol:


----------



## MidnightSun

Is there a limit though to how many you can take, and are they all safe to take together?

Do you find they really help? It's not really something I had thought of before!

It just worries me as I have only ever really been into aromatherapy, not actually ever ingested anything...

She pointed out about the labour inducing ones, but that's not what it says they are for in the book. I have refused induction if I go overdue, so if something might give me a shove in the right direction should I still be pregnant at 41+ then it might be worth a go.


----------



## Bournefree

Best thing you can do is to let go and relax.. really. Realx. absorb deep into yourself and let everyting else go.
Xxx


----------



## pinkclaire

I used a kit with James. I used the ones to bring on contractions when I was already having contractions at stuck at 1-2 cm in lots of pain! I have no idea if it worked but it was a good placebo effect if nothing else! Felt like I was doing something to help without taking medication.

As far as I know they are only small doses so you dont need to worry about overdosing or anything! Just be sensible.


----------



## moomin_troll

im not sure about these kind of things but i do believe that no matter what u do the baby will come when they are ready and when u urself are physicaly ready.

but this wont stop me using old wifes tales to get baby moving closer to by due date lol


----------



## lynnikins

i used arnica ( not so homeopathic really ) all though labour and post delivery with both my sons the MW's didnt have a problem with me taking it


----------



## SmokyJoe78

I used a kit when I was in labour with DS and really liked it. The midwife encouraged us to use it as it's easy to forget to take the pills!
You can take arnica during labour and then afterwards to aid recovery :thumbup:


----------



## Mervs Mum

The great thing about homeopathy is that they either work, or they don't! There is no danger of overdosing and as Smokey said the arnica is a must!


----------



## MidnightSun

Thanks ladies :flower:

I know that you cannot take two remedies at once (I have the kit where you pop the little pill under your tongue) but for instance; what if I did need to take two different remedies, how far apat should I space them, and if something needs to be repeated can I take it half an hour say after I took the original one, or do you have to wait a certain amount of hours?

Sorry if I sound a bit dim, just want to do it right! x


----------



## SmokyJoe78

I don't think you have to wait - looking at my sheet from last time (my husband made a spreadsheet so he could record what I'd taken when :blush::haha: - it gave him something to do! :haha::winkwink: ) I seem to have taken different remedies quite close together - like arnica at 11.05am and then Pulsatilla at 11.13am (how precise :haha: ) - not that I remember of course :haha:


----------

